# 3 Gallon QT tank plant ideas



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a 3 gallon quarantine tank cycling right now (fishless cycle), 3 lbs Fluorite substrate (1"), and a corner bubble filter. The water is clearing from the initial dirt cloud, and I'm looking at planting. I'm currently lighting the tank with a 13W CFL bulb in my desk lamp (which I've positioned over the tank and put a timer on). Got a little 10W heater for it as well.

I'm interested in planting one plant in the back corner, near the heater, and placing a small chunk of driftwood in the middle foreground. What type of plant would do best for this tank? I'll be looking at minimal water changes, the light that's over it now, and no fertz or CO2. Ideas on what plant?

Thanks guys.:fish10:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm sounds like with the light you may have to dose ferts.
The plants in there consist of baby tears and a few microswords up front,rotala rotundifolia,and i think its anacaris in the back.I had DIY CO2 in there as well.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Anubias will do well in the low light low tech. Also water sprite dose pretty well.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 on Anubias. There are small java fern varieties available these days, or they grow so slowly you could just use a small one and move it when it gets bigger. A marimo ball and some of the mosses would well too.

Here is a 4 gallon tank with great hard scape: My mini tank - Nano Aquariums - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Hm sounds like with the light you may have to dose ferts. The plants in there consist of baby tears and a few microswords up front,rotala rotundifolia,and i think its anacaris in the back.I had DIY CO2 in there as well.


I've got a CO2 system and fertz, but I really don't want to put them in unless I have to. Besides, I'm afraid of massive pH swings in such a tiny tank with CO2. Anubias look pretty, I think I might go pick a plant up from my LFS. Thanks guys!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure this is a QT tank? Assuming QT and hospital tanks are synonomous, meds will affect many plants. If you ever decide to use it to medicate a fish.....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you grow Anubias or java fern on a stone you can always pull it out and put in another tank or keep it in a jar for a while if you need to medicate with something that is not plant friendly.


----------

